# Alibi Sicter from Zumiez



## KrisBKreeme (Dec 31, 2012)

yup........


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

yea cheap stuff but i wouldn't expect you to use it for more than a season if you go fairly often. that's some of the lowest end equipment out there. at least the bindings and boots are well-known brands even if they are the cheapest model they make.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

KrisBKreeme said:


> I feel like this just needs to be said cause you don't see it thrown around enough, and we do get newbies (such as myself) frequenting this forum so here goes.
> 
> If you're looking to get into snowboarding and don't wanna have to take out a loan to get some gear, dont have buddies who can lend you theirs, and dont want to rent, look into the Alibi boards at Zumiez if you can. You won't find any reviews cause they're made for Zumiez and sold exclusively by them. I have the 2012 Alibi Sicter (158cm) and it is a great board to get back into the sport (like me) or start over again like some of us out there!
> 
> ...


fuck all that. Wiredsport contributes here and has a bunch of great stuff for the thrifty snowboarder.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> fuck all that. Wiredsport contributes here and has a bunch of great stuff for the thrifty snowboarder.


This.

Not to mention they have knowledgeable staff who will help you through the entire process.


----------

